# Substrate



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

Buying a used tank from a friend for African Cichlids. He has crushed coral in it. Should I leave it just crushed coral? Do I mix sand with it? or convert it over to sand only?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would convert it to sand only. You could use the crushed coral as media in some of your filter trays if you like.


----------

